# Distributeur de capsules fixation murale



## nath59

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai besoin de traduire le texte suivant en italien et j'ai besoin de votre aide:

Distributeur de capsules (Nespresso) fixation murale
Bande adhésive double face.

Je ne fais aucune suggestion car l'italien n'est vraiment pas mon fort et je ne veux pas mettre de bêtises.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Nath59


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Nath59,
Voilà :


nath59 said:


> Distributeur de capsules (Nespresso) fixation murale ==> distributore di capsule (Nespresso) da parete
> Bande adhésive double face ==> nastro adesivo doppio lato


Bonne journée !


----------



## nath59

merci beaucoup

J'avais un doute car sur internet j'ai également vu "porta capsule murale" et je ne savais pas quelle traduction serait la meilleure.

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année


----------



## matoupaschat

Portacapsule murale, en un mot, cela va aussi .

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à toi aussi, merci !


----------



## patrovytt

Bande adhésive double face.

En italien on dit aussi _nastro biadesivo_


----------



## Berlifitzing

Je pense que "portacapsule", proposé par matoupachat, ne soit pas complètement correct, avant tout car "porta" n'a pas le sens de "distributore" et car pour le "capsules" du café (Nespresso comme des autres marches) le mot "técnique" est "cialde". Donc je pense que "Distributore murale di cialde" soit plus adhérent.


----------



## matoupaschat

Le système Nespresso utilise des vraies capsules (cfr : http://www.nespresso.com/?gclid=COm.../it/it/caffe_nespresso/segretti_della_capsula ) . En plus, moi j'avais proposé depuis le début "distributore" (post n°2) .


----------

